# Quick Reply box - can we get...



## sushikitten

In the Quick Reply box, would it be possible to get the "Quote message in reply?" function turned on? I swear I asked this before, but can't find it in search (did it maybe get lost when the forum was renamed?) and if I did ask, the answer was surely no (since it's not currently turned on) but I can't remember why.

Basically, I have CRS.


----------



## Fofer

Jen, it's been "available" all this time, you've always had the power within you... you just need to know how to invoke it.

If you click the "Quick Reply" icon of a post (pictured below,) you will be taken to the Quick Reply box, and the "Quote message in reply" function will be enabled.










(Think about it, if that checkbox was "always on," how would the forum know which message to be quoting in your reply, anyway?)

Oh, and while I have you... WTH is "CRS?" Chronic Reply Syndrome?


----------



## David Bott

Thanks Fofer.


----------



## sushikitten

Fofer said:


> Jen, it's been "available" all this time, you've always had the power within you... you just need to know how to invoke it.
> 
> If you click the "Quick Reply" icon of a post (pictured below,) you will be taken to the Quick Reply box, and the "Quote message in reply" function will be enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Think about it, if that checkbox was "always on," how would the forum know which message to be quoting in your reply, anyway?)
> 
> Oh, and while I have you... WTH is "CRS?" Chronic Reply Syndrome?


OMG! THANKS! I never knew what that was for (and of course I never hovered over it to check). On other boards, the default of the quick reply box isn't always on, but rather you can check it so that it quotes the last thing posted (at the time you are posting).

Oh, and CRS is Can't Remember ****. You usually don't get it until you are older, but I think it's hereditary!


----------



## sushikitten

Bump for another request for the Quick Reply box...

Can we get the "quote" shortcut added? I actually swear it was there before the whole spoilers (hide) button debacle, but of course have no proof.


----------



## Peter Redmer

I'll look into adding this. I don't remember seeing it before, but again, I do so much at once I could easily have missed it.


----------



## sushikitten

Thanks, Peter. Just looking at the Quick Reply box now, the only extra things are the YouTube and Hide buttons, which are both quite recent. I can't shake the feeling something was there before, and I am pretty sure it was a Quote button. But of course I could be nuts, too. 

Anyway, if you find it and can add it, great. Thanks.


----------



## MikeMar

There is the spoiler tags now (and youtube) where there USED to be a quote button

I used to that ALL the time when pasting stuff form outside the forum to quote


----------



## sushikitten

THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU for confirming I am not nuts...in this instance.


----------



## Neenahboy

MikeMar said:


> I used to that ALL the time when pasting stuff form outside the forum to quote


+1, and I miss it.


----------



## Peter Redmer

> Quote shortcut to quick reply should be restored now. Apologies for the delay!


Let me know if there are any issues...

Cheers, Pete


----------



## MikeMar

> test


works great


----------



## sushikitten

WOOHOO!


> Thanks so much, Peter!


----------



## Peter Redmer

You're welcome - sorry it got axed in the midst of other updates. Not sure how that happened!


----------



## JustAllie

> Yay!


:up:


----------



## Fofer

Dordhs said:


> Is there a way to add a quick reply box to this forum? I went through the menus for different profile settings and preferences, but couldnt find where to add a quick reply box. Im sure I must just be missing something, so I hope someone will enlighten me. Thanks.


Click this arrow:


----------

